# Mods



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

any good mods for the VQ30DE
something besides an exhuast or supercharger


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Subframe connectors from Warpspeed.

Rear sway bar from Progress or Stillen.

300ZX/6th gen brake upgrade and lower tie bar from BlehmCo.

Lots of companies make springs, shocks, intakes, coilovers, exhausts, etc. A few turbo kits exist as well.

I don't think Technosquare or JWT does an ECU yet.


----------



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

theres ecu upgrades for the maxima
since its an NA engine its not gonna be big gains rite


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

there are gains there, but the ECU can only do so much with the stock Y pipe and exhaust.
some of the biggest gains are simply intake and exhaust. after that, the chip will help as well.


not the same as your 1.8T that gets 350HP with a simple reprogram.


----------



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

damn i wish we got 350 out of a chip but a perforamce chip only give us about 200-210HP and 230-240TQ to the crank from 170hp and 166tq


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

BrianW already listed all the good stuff... but another thing that most Maximas need is some good tires. If it still has the stock Potenzas, dump those ASAP and get some that actually have some traction.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

PandaXpress said:


> damn i wish we got 350 out of a chip but a perforamce chip only give us about 200-210HP and 230-240TQ to the crank from 170hp and 166tq



my statement was an exaggeration, but you're not going to see anywhere NEAR those kinds of gains with a chip on an N/A car as you are a turbo. to add 70lb of torque by changing a chip just isn't goign to happen on an N/A car.


----------



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> my statement was an exaggeration, but you're not going to see anywhere NEAR those kinds of gains with a chip on an N/A car as you are a turbo. to add 70lb of torque by changing a chip just isn't goign to happen on an N/A car.


i kno i dont expect anythign that close to those numbers, im not new to the world of tuning


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I should clarify, no one does an ECU for the VQ30DE in the A33 bodystyle (2000-2001)-- I thought that was obvious since this is the A33 forum. 

I personally am used to modding the 2.7T in Audis, 310hp/350lbft+ with ECU only.  (til you fry the turbo seals. doh!)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Brian, I thought TechnoSquare had one out/was working on one?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

They've been "working" on the 00-01 Maxima and the 02+ QR25DE for a while now. No news if a product has actually materialized or not. Considering how closely we work with TS, I'd probably know by now if they had it done (at least for the 00-01 Maxima, probably not enough demaned?).


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> They've been "working" on the 00-01 Maxima and the 02+ QR25DE for a while now. No news if a product has actually materialized or not. Considering how closely we work with TS, I'd probably know by now if they had it done (at least for the 00-01 Maxima, probably not enough demaned?).


I believe that is correct... they only have one for the 02-03s right now.


----------

